# .17HMR or. 22LR for rabbit/squirrel hunting



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I was just wondering weather you guys prefer using a .22 or. 17 for small game hunting. Let me know what u think


----------



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

17 by far. get a savage and go have some fun


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The .17HMR is overkill!!!!


----------

